# Solid Strike - Fahrwerk Setup



## Platzhoersch (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Solid Gemeinde,

ich wollte mal die Frage nach eurem Fahrwerkseinstellungen in den Raum stellen, um sich ein wenig über die Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr bei welchem Fahrergewicht? Wie habt ihr eure Dämpfung eingestellt? Wie sehen dabei eure Vorlieben aus (straff/Race-orientiert, plüschig/komfortabel)?

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## slayer80 (26. Februar 2015)

Bei welchem Gewicht man welche Feder fährt findesch hier: http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/EB68661_D_Daempferabstimmung.pdf

Wiege 75 kg, fahre eine 350er-Feder, Dämpfungseinstellungen am CaneCreek (von komplett zu):

- HSC 1 Umdrehung offen
- LSC 8 Clicks offen
- HSR 3 Umdrehungen offen
- LSR 16 clicks offen

Das Standardsetting hat weniger Druckstufe und eine langsamere Zugstufe. Das fährt sich kontrollierter, o.g. Setting rollt jedoch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBreakless (26. Februar 2015)

Habe mich auch an der Dämpferabstimmung orientiert. Das bereitgestellte PDF von Solid trifft es wirklich gut. Im Moment fahre ich eine 375er SA Racing Feder in meinem Rock Shox Vivid R2C. Wiege 75kg.
Finde das Fahrwerk so klasse .


----------



## AlBirdy (27. Februar 2015)

400er Feder bei 85 Kilo nackt im CCDB. Standarteinstellungen und bisher nur auf der Straße getestet, aber die 400er scheint deutlich zu soft zu sein. Hatte eigentlich auch 425 bei der Bestellung angegeben, aber naja. 
Die Werkseinstellungen von Druck- und Zugstufe scheinen mir aber ganz passabel zu sein.


----------



## Platzhoersch (28. Februar 2015)

@slayer80 : Ja, die Tabelle kenne ich. Ich habe auch ein wenig in Excel herum gerechnet und komme auf ähnlich Werte. Umso interessanter, ob euer tatsächliches Setup mit den Empfehlungen übereinstimmt. Danke Für die Clicks-Info!

@MrBreakless : Dann bist du ja auch zwischen zwei Federempfehlungen nach der Solid-Tabelle. Zusammen mit der Info von @AlBirdy scheint es ja gut zu passen, wenn man die härtere nimmt. 

Ich habe wie Gott mich schuf 110kg und tendiere somit auch eher zur 550er (allerdings mit Marzocchi Moto). 

Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr ca?


----------



## AlBirdy (28. Februar 2015)

Federhärte ist immer so eine Sache. In der Sennes fahr ich eine 400er, beim Strike scheint eine 425er, eventuell sogar eine 450er besser zu passen, muss man mal durchprobieren. Konnte auf der Straße bei einem Treppendrop den Dämpfer schon bis zum Ende bringen (ca. 91Kg fahrbereit). Das sonst übliche *klonk* beim Durchschlagen ist aber ausgeblieben. Sehr progressiv die Karre 

Fahre 30% Sag, mit der Vorliebe zu einem plushen Fahrwerk. Für Race bin ich zu alt.


----------



## MrBreakless (1. März 2015)

Ja normalerweise fahre ich gerne ein straffes Fahrwerk. 
Doch das Strike hat ja diese geniale Kennlinie. Daher bin ich von der 400er auf eine 375er gegangen.
Jetzt arbeitet das Fahrwerk besser finde ich. Mehr Spielraum -keine Durchschläge 


Mal ne andere Frage: Suche für meine Boxxer Team 2015 eine Titanfeder. Warum gibt es die nirgends? Oder bin ich zu doof zum suchen?
Möchte keine SoloAir Einheit einbauen.


----------



## AlBirdy (1. März 2015)

Es gibt keine Titanfedern für die Boxxer. RS selbst geht lieber direkt auf Luft und Drittanbieter gibt es aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage auch nicht.

Spar das Gewicht lieber woanders, oder geh direkt auf die Air. Ich war auch erst skeptisch, aber die WC geht wirklich smoother als meine 2014er 888 und das soll was heissen. Losbrechmoment ist nicht vorhanden, fast unglaublich bei einer nicht eingefahrenen Gabel.


----------



## MrBreakless (2. März 2015)

Okay das hört sich gut an. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dschlenz (5. März 2015)

Entweder bin ich echt zu empfindlich oder die Worldcup streuen untereinander sehr. 
Mein Schwager hat ne 2015er Boxxer Team und die hat NULL LOSBRECHMOMENT. Meine Boxxer Worldcup aus dem Black Star beginnt das Einfedern zunächst mit einem deutlich spürbaren Losbrechmoment und läuft dann relativ ok. Allerdings kein Vergleich zur Team meines Schwagers. Echt ein Ding dass es sich bei *AlBirdy* anscheinend völlig anders darstellt.

Übrigens hatte ich meine Worldcup schon zerlegt, da zeigte sich ein deutlicher Kratzer in der Beschichtung einer Buchse.
Hier der Link zum Thema : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test...er-den-dh-einsatz.693641/page-8#post-12707654 da ist es Beitrag Nummer 181
Mittlerweile war die Gabel bei RockShox zur Reperatur, die haben innerhalb von 4 Tagen neue Buchsen eingepresst. Geändert hat sich am Losbrechmoment aber nix. Ich wieger fahrfertig 75-78kg und fahre die Gabel mit 70-75 PSI...

Ich warte jetzt erstmal den Saisonstart ab, und dann hoffe ich dass sich die Dichtungen "einfahren". Plan B wäre dann die Dorado, die würde im Black Star ohnehin geil aussehen und Slayer80 hätte nen kleinen Triumph


----------



## MrBreakless (5. März 2015)

Bin auch mal eine  WC 2015 vom Freund gefahren und die hatte ganz geringes Losbrechmoment. Meine Team 2015 hat aber gefühlt gar keines.

Habe mich daher auch mit einigen unterhalten wegen Feder vs Luft.
Generell sind viele meiner Freunde (ich auch) der Meinung das Feder einfach schnellere Performance besitzt  im Vergleich zu Luft -sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel.
Die Luftkartuschen haben viele Dichtungen die eben auch Reibung erzeugen. Diese weiteren Dichtungen fallen eben bei einer Feder weg.

Also das ist der Stand den ich so in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Weiß aber nicht in wie weit das wirklich richtig ist.
In meinen Augen erscheint das aber irgendwie logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easton95 (3. April 2015)

Hallo hat jemand eine marzocchi Feder für ne 380 übrig in 6.5 N/mm?
MfG Patrick


----------



## Platzhoersch (24. April 2015)

Das kann gut sein. Bekomme meins nächste Woche. Glaube da ist ne 6.5 drin,  werde aber meine 7.7 oder auch eine noch härtere Fox einbauen.


----------



## LiF (4. Mai 2015)

Servus,

dann will ich mein Setup auch mal preisgeben  

Gewicht fahrfertig: 105kg
Gabel: 2015er boxxer RC, mit fast comp Kit, 5er rsp Öl, anti slip Zusatz und extra harter Feder :
20 Klicks comp zu und zugstufe 4 Klicks zu. 
Dämpfer: RC4, 2,5er Öl, 550iger Feder: HSC 2 Klicks,  LSC 6 Klicks, rebound 5 Klicks. 

Mag es gerne straff und hart und ich muss sagen,  dass strike geht damit brachial vorwärts. 
Klar, es zwingend einen so zu arbeiten, aber es ist verflucht schnell. 

Die boxxer arbeitet in der Konfiguration überragend. Kein losbrechmoment, Gabel steht schön hoch im federweg und schluckt alles bis zum Ende so weg.


----------



## ride-FX (5. Mai 2015)

Zählst du immer die Klicks von offen nach zu? Zähl mal lieber andersrum, dann bleibts einheitlich...


----------



## LiF (5. Mai 2015)

Ich gehe immer von ganz auf aus 
Andersherum macht, in meinen Augen, wenig Sinn...
Arbeite mich eher an die Härte heran.


----------



## ride-FX (5. Mai 2015)

Letztendlich ist es ja nur ob das Glas fast voll oder fast nicht leer ist. 
Irgendwo gab es mal ein Interview mit einem Fox Mechaniker hier, der das irgendwie erklärt hatte, das es wichtig wäre von Zu nach Auf zu zählen. Aber nachdem jeder Hersteller seine eigene Theorie dazu hat, in wie weit er den Nutzer selbst abstimmen lässt, ist das alles je eh nicht vergleichbar. 

Wieviel Klicks hat dein RC4 in der HSC und LSC? Am CCDB ist das Setup vom Matze ( slayer80 ) für das Strike etwa beide Druckstufen auf 80 %(ziemlich straff, geht vorwärts wied sau) und die Zugstufen auf etwa 40% (wobei ich das fast n tick langsam finde bei ner 375er Feder)

Hab das ganze nun schon etwas getestet und war überrascht wie gut es funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (12. Mai 2015)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Federhärte ist immer so eine Sache. In der Sennes fahr ich eine 400er, beim Strike scheint eine 425er, eventuell sogar eine 450er besser zu passen, muss man mal durchprobieren. Konnte auf der Straße bei einem Treppendrop den Dämpfer schon bis zum Ende bringen (ca. 91Kg fahrbereit). Das sonst übliche *klonk* beim Durchschlagen ist aber ausgeblieben. Sehr progressiv die Karre
> 
> Fahre 30% Sag, mit der Vorliebe zu einem plushen Fahrwerk. Für Race bin ich zu alt.




Federhärte ist eigentlich nicht so eine Sache, vorausgesetzt, der Konstrukteur weiß was er tut. Bei 85 kg ist die 400er goldrichtig für Dich, wäre es sogar wenn Du racen würdest. Der Strike-Hinterbau funzt optimal, wenn Du ihn mit 60 mm Sag (sprich 30%) fährst, und bitte nicht 30% vom Kolbenhub nehmen, das stimmt nur bei linearen Hinterbauten. Vertrau bitte auf die Tabelle anstatt Dir einen abzumessen. 
Die Federhärte stelllt Deinen Sag ein, alles Andere sollte man über die Druckstufen machen.
Mach mal die LSC etwas zu... vermutlich wird das Deinen Eindruck grundlegend ändern.
Grundsätzlich kannst Du das Strike mit viel LSC fahren. HSC tendenziell eher etwas weniger, denn vor allem durch die starke Endprogression wird die HSC so richtig effektiv. Was aber auch gut so ist, denn richtig schnelle Fahrer haben dann immer noch etwas Reserve parat, selbst mit einem Seriendämpfer.

PS: Der Federhärtentabelle liegt eine korrekte, zentrale Körperhaltung auf dem Bike zugrunde... wenn Du extrem über dem Hinterrad hängst, könnte es sein, daß Dir die Feder wirklich zu weich ist... dann würde ich aber etwas Anderes als die Feder ändern... ;-)


----------



## Resendisback (22. Mai 2015)

Wo finde ich die Dämpfer-Einstell Tablle für das Strike?


----------



## ride-FX (22. Mai 2015)

zum einen hier http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/99229_D_Daempferabstimmung.pdf

und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solid-strike-fahrwerk-setup.745197/#post-12734144


----------



## Resendisback (22. Mai 2015)

ride-FX schrieb:


> zum einen hier http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/99229_D_Daempferabstimmung.pdf
> 
> und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solid-strike-fahrwerk-setup.745197/#post-12734144



Achsooo die Federstärke, ja! 

Habs nun aber gefunden, meinte das hier  :
https://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf


----------



## AlBirdy (23. Mai 2015)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Federhärte ist eigentlich nicht so eine Sache, vorausgesetzt, der Konstrukteur weiß was er tut. Bei 85 kg ist die 400er goldrichtig für Dich, wäre es sogar wenn Du racen würdest. Der Strike-Hinterbau funzt optimal, wenn Du ihn mit 60 mm Sag (sprich 30%) fährst, und bitte nicht 30% vom Kolbenhub nehmen, das stimmt nur bei linearen Hinterbauten. Vertrau bitte auf die Tabelle anstatt Dir einen abzumessen.
> Die Federhärte stelllt Deinen Sag ein, alles Andere sollte man über die Druckstufen machen.
> Mach mal die LSC etwas zu... vermutlich wird das Deinen Eindruck grundlegend ändern.
> Grundsätzlich kannst Du das Strike mit viel LSC fahren. HSC tendenziell eher etwas weniger, denn vor allem durch die starke Endprogression wird die HSC so richtig effektiv. Was aber auch gut so ist, denn richtig schnelle Fahrer haben dann immer noch etwas Reserve parat, selbst mit einem Seriendämpfer.



Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Mit der LSC werde ich in jedem Fall beim nächsten Ausritt rumprobieren, fahre bisher noch alles in Serienkonfiguration. Zwei, drei Klicks sollten da ja sicher schon spürbare unterschiede machen.
In Osternohe war ich zum Beispiel mit der Serieneinstellung absolut zufrieden, kein Durchschlagen, aber das ist auch wenig anspruchvolles Gelände. Auf der Freeride in Bischofsmais sieht das etwas anders aus. Bei Sprüngen auf der Downhill ist alles super, aber nach fetten Stufen wo man mit dem Hinterrad quasi in ein Loch fällt, hab ich das Gefühl durchzuschlagen. Vermutlich bedarf es dort mehr HSR, korrekt?

Bzgl. Deiner Aussage mit dem Sag messen, welche Tabelle meinst Du da genau? Bisher stelle ich den Sag (bei egal welchem Bike) immer ein indem ich von Auge zu Auge messe. Wenn da aufgrund des progressiven Hinterbaus des Strike keine 30% ratsam sind, welche Prozentzahl sollte man dann annehmen um auf ein, dem Strike angemessenes, Maß an Sag zu kommen?


----------



## ride-FX (25. Mai 2015)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Achsooo die Federstärke, ja!
> 
> Habs nun aber gefunden, meinte das hier  :
> https://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf


Nene, ich bezog mich eigentlich auch mehr auf den Posts vom Matse mit den Angaben in "Klicks"


----------



## slayer80 (26. Mai 2015)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
> Mit der LSC werde ich in jedem Fall beim nächsten Ausritt rumprobieren, fahre bisher noch alles in Serienkonfiguration. Zwei, drei Klicks sollten da ja sicher schon spürbare unterschiede machen.
> In Osternohe war ich zum Beispiel mit der Serieneinstellung absolut zufrieden, kein Durchschlagen, aber das ist auch wenig anspruchvolles Gelände. Auf der Freeride in Bischofsmais sieht das etwas anders aus. Bei Sprüngen auf der Downhill ist alles super, aber nach fetten Stufen wo man mit dem Hinterrad quasi in ein Loch fällt, hab ich das Gefühl durchzuschlagen. Vermutlich bedarf es dort mehr HSR, korrekt?
> 
> Bzgl. Deiner Aussage mit dem Sag messen, welche Tabelle meinst Du da genau? Bisher stelle ich den Sag (bei egal welchem Bike) immer ein indem ich von Auge zu Auge messe. Wenn da aufgrund des progressiven Hinterbaus des Strike keine 30% ratsam sind, welche Prozentzahl sollte man dann annehmen um auf ein, dem Strike angemessenes, Maß an Sag zu kommen?



20.5 mm Hub am Dämpfer sind 30% Federweg am Strike. Kannst Du aber pi mal daumen kaum richtig hin bekommen, vertrau bitte auf die Tabelle auf unserer Seite (www.solidbikes.de) ... da hat es so PDFs bei den Strikes dabei. Gerade keine Zeit den Link (mal wieder) zu suchen.

Wenn Du ins Loch knallst: Eher HSC.


----------



## m0h (12. Juli 2015)

Servus,

wenn ich den Thread hier mal so durchlese habe ich das Gefühl, das meine boxxer (evtl. das Komplette Rad) nicht wirklich richtig abgestimmt ist. Könnte mir jemand mal die Klicks/Umdrehungen für z.B. ein "weiches" "neutrales" und "hartes" Setup schreiben, da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht das Know How besitze fürs abstimmen.

Gewicht Fahrfertig: 87kg

Meine Einstellungen (unverändert nach Auslieferung):

CaneCreek DB 400er Feder (Laut mitgeliefertem Zettel): von Zu

HSC: 1 auf
LSC 11 auf
HSR 1 auf
LSR 10 auf

Boxxer:

psi: 90
LSC: von zu 5 auf
Rebount: von komplett langsam 8 auf


----------



## ChrisXdPro (13. Juli 2015)

Laut mitgeliefertem Zettel bzw. CC-Basetune müsstest du doch bei HSC und HSR 2 Umdrehungen aufmachen und bei LSC und LSR 14 Klicks aufmachen?! Das ist der Basetune, also schon recht neutral. 


slayer80 schrieb:


> - HSC 1 Umdrehung offen
> - LSC 8 Clicks offen
> - HSR 3 Umdrehungen offen
> - LSR 16 clicks offen


Das kann ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen, ist brachial schnell und halt nicht so komfortabel. Ich für meinen Teil brauch erst eine progressivere Gabel, denn meine MZ 888 RC3 krieg ich mit meinen 100kg nicht so hart, verhält sich dann etwas unstimmig d.h. die Front geht gerne mal schön linear in die Knie, was aber mit dem progressiven Heck nicht so geil ist. Boxxer bin ich leider der falsche Ansprechpartner, bin ich bisher nur mit Feder gefahren...aber wiegesagt, stell erstmal das richtige Basesetting ein, denn so ist es ja schon etwas contraproduktiv, weil deine Druckstufe recht hart ist, im Gegensatz dazu aber die Zugstufe ziemlich langsam...


----------



## m0h (13. Juli 2015)

Das mit der HSC auf 2 stimmt schon als Basetune aber LCS und LSR sind 11 standard... ich geh mal davon aus das die mit Blei geschriebenen Zahlen mein Setup momentan darstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXdPro (14. Juli 2015)

Da musst du bei Solid fragen. Hab zwar meinen Rahmen nicht mit CCDB gekauft, aber hab ihn aus nem Strike gekauft. Der Bekannte hatte aber nix mit Bleistift auf der Karte...


----------



## ride-FX (15. Juli 2015)

Geh doch raus und schau nach?


----------



## m0h (15. Juli 2015)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Geh doch raus und schau nach?



Hab ich auch gestern gemacht. Die mit Blei geschriebenen Zahlen waren eingestellt. Ich hab jetzt mal die Einstellung von slayer80 übernommen. Mit der Boxxer muss ich halt schauen wie ich klar komme mit den Einstellungen.


----------

